# Anthro and Flex Video with MD



## AnaSCI (Mar 13, 2014)

IFBB Pro Jamie Pinder and Heavyweight NPC competitor Gordon Falcetti came together through bodybuilding and are now each other's rock throughout both off-season and contest prep. Today they take us through their BACK TRAINING and show a different grip they are utilizing. Jamie placed 12th at the Olympia last fall and will be competing at the Chicago Wings of Strength, which she won last year in her Pro debut. Gordon took last year off for improvement and is now in full-prep-mode -- gearing up for the Jr. USA's -- his biggest show to date.


IFBB Pro Jamie Pinder and Gordon Falcetti Train Back - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 3, 2014)

Bump for Jamie and Gordon .. best a luck at your coming shows !  Ib.


----------

